# GY 617, Binks



## Per Clausen (Mar 26, 2009)

Hallo everyone!

I am seeking all kinds of information, photo's etc. about GY 617, Binks and its skipper Harry Clausen.

Binks was lounced from Bukie in 1960.

Harry died in 1981.

Hope You can help me.

Thanks


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello Per Clausen
Binks GY617 Official number 301825 Built in 1960 at Peterhead, Scotland.
Owners were Delga Fishing Company of Grimsby.
The Central Library at Grimsby have photographs of the Binks.
They may also have newspaper items concerning Binks.
The webaddress is:
www.n.e.lincs.gov.uk/leisure/libraries

Best Regards
Dave Todd


----------



## Per Clausen (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank You very much for these informations.

I will try The Central Library by mail.

I know that Harry Clausen also has been skipper for the Loumand, GY 134. It must have been in the 50's.

He was my uncle. But it is very hard to find information about him, because he spended almost all his adult life by fishing from Grimsby. He had no children and his wife also died.

Greetings from Denmark

Per


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

The Grimsby evening Telegraph BYGONES had a section about the Binks 
the article was in 16/06/2008 showing a photo of the Binks with other craft

try contacting them by email at [email protected]

cheers


----------

